# Indium?  Whoever heard of it?



## Schmuckie (29 May 2008)

Well, it seems a few people have heard of indium.  Canada's _National Post_ ran an article on the subject:  
http://www.financialpost.com/trading_desk/mining/story.html?id=546028


----------

